# Bought an '98 A3 1.8T Sport 2 months ago - Sold it



## Falp (Sep 29, 1999)

Fantastic car, love it.
But fuel consumption (!) plus maintenace costs, sold it for more than I bought it, nice!








Going for another A3 or Golf but TDI ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Bought an '98 A3 1.8T Sport 2 months ago - Sold it (Falp)*

cool let us know if you get another A3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

